# Camo Fishing Pole?



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

no but i would like a picture


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> no but i would like a picture


me too.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

:nixon::third::nixon::nixon:


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

for 40 bucks i dont think it will last long but i may be wrong. i cant wait for it to warm up here in iowa a bit so i can fish a lot more


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Most of my fishing rods cost less than $40 and they were all better than the more expensive rods I bought. But then again I never bought no $200 Rod and $500 reel


awirtz26 said:


> for 40 bucks i dont think it will last long but i may be wrong. i cant wait for it to warm up here in iowa a bit so i can fish a lot more


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok heres the link guys. Caught about a dozen bass on it today, and it worked fine. 
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=11268864&cp=2367438.2367824.2291514.2291517


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Ok heres the link guys. Caught about a dozen bass on it today, and it worked fine.
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=11268864&cp=2367438.2367824.2291514.2291517


I like the look of it


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks pretty good. But Ill probably still be buying the cheap Diawa Samuri combos at dicks fo $20. Im cheap when it comes to fishing gear.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Looks pretty good. But Ill probably still be buying the cheap Diawa Samuri combos at dicks fo $20. Im cheap when it comes to fishing gear.


Haha I saw that one too. Most of the time I usually buy cheap pond stuff. Like cheap spinning reals. But when it comes to baitcasters I usually buy a little more higher end stuff. Just because the typically last a lot longer.


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I never spend over 60 $ on the combo. I have several that I bought several years ans still working fine.


----------

